# pics of beijing,capital of china



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

*BEIJING
Wikipedia:

'Beijing is the capital of the People's Republic of China and one of the most populous cities in the world. The city is the country's political, cultural, and educational center.
Few cities in the world have served as long as the political and cultural centre of an area as immense. Beijing is one of the Four Great Ancient Capitals of China. It has been the heart of China’s history for centuries,and there is scarcely a major building of any age in Beijing that does not have at least some national historical significance.The city is renowned for its opulent palaces, temples, and huge stone walls and gates.Its art treasures and universities have long made it a centre of culture and art in China."

Beijing alone boasts 6 UNESO world heritage listed sites,accounts for roughly one third of the country's world cultural heritage total.

With a high proportion of green space, Beijing is one of the world's most monumental cities - a place of superlatives, with the biggest central square in the world - Tian'AnMen Square - the largest and best preserved imperial palace complex - the Forbidden City - the largest sacrificial complex in the world - the Temple of Heaven-the largest and best-preserved imperial garden in the world-The Summer Palace - and sections of the world's largest manmade structure - the Great Wall.*


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

beijing


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

beijing


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

beijing forbidden city,the biggest royal palace in the world


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

Beijing Changan avenue









Beijing Forbidden city









Beijing people's asembly hall(China's congress or parliment)


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

*Beijing Smmer Palace*(UNESCO world heritage listed site)










*Olympic village*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Perhapes one of the best photos about Beijing  many thanks @xizhimen


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

great tour, thanks


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Looks nice in clean air:lol:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

I love this photo, it gives people brief idea that Beijing is among the best places in the world where Old meets new.:cheers:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Very beautiful


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

but how to balance the new with the old is quite a task.


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Yes i love the old and new feel and its amazing how in a short period of a year Beijing is able to clean up its air and improve traffic conditions ever since it got blasted by the media last year about its air quality. Great job!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

How come I didn't get those clear skies when I was in town for 2 weeks in January?


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

beijing's winter sucks,come here now and everyday you have a clear day.


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

*Beijing*

























*Bejing's financial street,headquarters of all major Chinese banks and financial institutions*


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

*Beijing*









*centuries old Beihai park*









*National theater*


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

*Beijing Sanlitun bar street*









*Beijing financial street*









*People's asembly hall*


----------



## SqueezeDog (Sep 6, 2009)

These are definitely super pictures xizhimen! Super Beijing! Imagine what it will look like in 10 years! I don't think anybody of us can even begin to comprehend this.


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

*BEIJING now is gearing up for the coming up of 60 year aniversary of the national day(oct.1) parade,a lot of new weapons will be shown in public and thousands of people will be there in tiananmen square to attend the parade.*


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

beijing national theater


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Some pretty girls over there 
More please!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Pansori said:


> Some pretty girls over there
> More please!


do you mean those ride female police? looks nice to me too.


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

WOW...amazing..what a wonderful looking city....would love to visit one day.:cheers:


----------

